# FS: Sage Xi2 10wt- $300



## rloveless (Sep 5, 2007)

I am selling my Sage Xi2 1090-4. This rod was bought with intentions of finding Jacks cruising the bays but never gets used. I decided to let it go so it can get some love on another skiff.

Sage still warranties the rod, even if it is not the original owner. The only difference is it costs $100 for them to replace rather than $50

Bought this rod about a year ago. Great shape. Rod located near the Houston Galleria or Sugar Land

$300, prefer not to mess with shipping but will do so at purchaser's expense

[email protected]


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Cant believe your not just going to give it to me. See if you were with me on Saturday you could have stood over there in the corner and watched me catch a big jack in 12" water. John was supposed to have down loaded the pics by now but NOOOOO! I'll start the bidding at 600 pesos senor Menosamor.


----------

